# What happened in Siena last night?



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Am I the only one that is a bit suspicous about the extent of Siena's win against Buducnost? Siena knew beforehand that they needed a 44-or-more points margin win against the Montenegrins. Of course the Podgorica team wasn't aiming for anything specific (they couldn't quilify) but for sure they didn't show their true abilities. 112-49! Something doesn't sound right to me. Did anyone watched the game? How did the Buducnost guys play? It's bizzare though that during the press conference, the ex-yugoslavs didn't even seem to be disappointed by the result, even though they had lost by 63!

Then again, maybe it's just me. 

I'm really looking forward to the draw on Saturday (WP, you were right, the system of the Top-16 is utterly illogical. The best group-second team of the RS will enjoy the presence of the best group-6th team. It just doesn't make sense.)


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

No, you're not the only one. But of course we have not to doubt: this is the great strenght of Siena Spor Kulubu driven by _thebestcoachoftheplanet_ Ergin Ataman and the _bestturkishbornplayer_ Mirsad *Turk*can. 

Anyway, I guess Podgorica's players will make some nice gifts to their respective wifes...


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

This doesn't look good. Montepaschi lost to Buducnost by 16 the previous match. Now they win by 63? C'mon that's unbelievable.

There must be money in between


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Well who cares. Olympiakos (my team) made it to the second round and that's all that matters. Go Maurice Evans!


----------

